# Your preferred material for attaching tubes/bands to pouches?



## cgriffs (Aug 7, 2011)

I was wondering what you guys might recommend I use. I'm quite new, so I've no idea.

I plan to use the "kink and tie" method (http://melchiormenze...bber_pouch.html) with a constrictor knot to attach tubes in a 4-strand loop configuration. (example: http://slingshotforu...attach_id=10028)

Thanks in advance. :]


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I have successfully been using chalk line string for a long time and I like it. It is what was used to tie the tubes you see in the photo you posted with the tubes attached to the pouch. Albeit you can only see the tuffs of the ends showing.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

Hawk has some nice method of attaching tubes (not sure if he made it, but he taught me that).

I am not sure how its called, but basically wat u do is take a little piece of tubing and by that u attach it.

Its not that hard to do, i just cant find the vid Hawk gave me back then. I will post when i have it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I use soft cotton butchers twine and put a little dab of nail polish on the knot. -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have been having great success with the cotton twine sold at Walmart.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I've been using waxed button thread. It's pretty thick to be called thread more like a light twine or string, but it is waxed fairly heavy. I use the constrictor knot and after several hundred shots, it is holding up well...no cuts in the bands as yet. Of course, I'm not pulling great weight...only target shooting. Time will tell.

Todd


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I use leatherworking twine with a constrictor knot and cut the ends 1/8" long, no square knot and the ends 'fluff' a little. haven't had one work loose yet.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I use 100% Mercerized Cotton Crochet String with a square knot and a dab of clear nail polish. Flatband


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

cotton twine here and nail polish also.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I've been using waxed string for long. The waxed string makes it almost impossible the knot to untie, due to the greasy substance. I found it in shoemakers material houses and shops.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Sean said:


> cotton twine here and nail polish also.


do you different polish depending on what you are wearing that day?









I use to use the cotton twine and polish too but now I use two different set ups at my pouch

for tubes I use zip ties aka cable ties.. the really tiny ones

for my band sets I use tiny strips of cotton laced grip tape.. works real well and very quick to do.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Lightgeoduck - Do you happen to have a picture or two of your zip tie connection and especially the "tiny strips of cotton laced tape". Who manufactures the tape, please. Your method sounds fast and easy, and I'm getting lazier by the day. Thanks.

Al


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AJW said:


> Lightgeoduck - Do you happen to have a picture or two of your zip tie connection and especially the "tiny strips of cotton laced tape". Who manufactures the tape, please. Your method sounds fast and easy, and I'm getting lazier by the day. Thanks.
> 
> Al


sure.. I can't remember the brand for the grip tape, but it was used on old wooden baseball bats,,, very sticky and feels like cloth (NOT the rubbery ones used now a days).. I have clamps and stretch the bands at the pouch and wrap the strips tight. the last wrap might curl at the end after awhile, but it holds quite well (note I use this on .03 latex ( the equivalent of Tex-shooter's bands)










Edit, I know I am not the only one that uses zip ties (MJ, for one I know does, and a few others), but I am sure I am, so far, the only one that uses grip tap (as far as my mind tells me at least







)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I used zip ties a few times but don't anymore. With my anchor point they tear up my cheek on the way past. I use cuffs of Chinese tube now.


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I've gone almost exclusively to 1745 cuffs to attach my pouches, Don't matter what type of bands or tubes, TBG, latex, singles or doubles, chinese tubes, Bill's latex tubes, loops or singles. I've never had one fail on me. I cut the cuffs between 3/8 and 1/2 inch long and put them on with a pair of modified retaining ring pliers (the kind that open when you squeeze) The only exception so far are tapered tubes and ZDP's fastbands.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Lightgeoduck - Thanks for the quick response with pictures of your tying system. I appreciate it and will be trying them asap. I don't know if I can get the cloth tape exactly the same but I'll find a substiture for sure. Thanks again.

Al


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I tie tubes with a stripe of TBG 2" long, then cut the excess off.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

I use cotton knitting yarn with a dab of nail polish or a drop of superglue


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Quercusuber said:


> I've been using waxed string for long. The waxed string makes it almost impossible the knot to untie, due to the greasy substance. I found it in shoemakers material houses and shops.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Golds Gym .014 purple latex, light and neat, 5 wraps and a tuck under the last wrap.
Philly


----------

